# Air Walker Advice Please



## Mike (May 22, 2021)

I am unfit and having spent the best part of a year doing very
little, I am thinking about buying and Air Walker.

When I go shopping to a supermarket, I drive there, but when I
get home afterwards, I am shattered and just want to sleep.

The Air Walker is a free gliding movement, with no resistance and
I thought that I could do 5 minutes every hour or two.

So, do any of you use one, if so any advice please?

Below is the model I am looking at, it is reckoned to be the best of
the basic models.

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

I would try one somewhere first before you buy. Maybe at a local gym as a guest or something. Some of those things look easy but they're hard on your joints.

I tried one out at the gym where I work and my knees cracked so bad I got off of it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I would try one somewhere first before you buy. Maybe at a local gym as a guest or something. Some of those things look easy but they're hard on your joints.
> 
> I tried one out at the gym where I work and my knees cracked so bad I got off of it.


I agree, I found this very painful on my bad knee....


----------



## Chet (May 22, 2021)

That looks like one hell of a boring way to get exercise. You will be locked into that position and risk an overuse injury by working the same muscle and bone the same way over and over. Why not go outside and walk wherever you can and look at trees and birds and talk to neighbors. It will be good for your psyche too and you won't even know you are exercising.


----------



## hollydolly (May 22, 2021)

Mike said:


> I am unfit and having spent the best part of a year doing very
> little, I am thinking about buying and Air Walker.
> 
> When I go shopping to a supermarket, I drive there, but when I
> ...


Mike, shame we live on opposite sides of London.. or I'd go to the gym with you...I'm going to take up using the treadmill a couple of times a week.It gets very boring walking around the same old roads  and fields here for exercise..


----------



## Murrmurr (May 22, 2021)

Mike, I didn't like the Air Walker. It was difficult and uncomfortable to use and it wasn't helpful.

I recommend a recumbent exercise bike with multiple resistance settings. I liked mine a lot. If you consider getting one, make sure the seat looks comfortable (the wider, the better) and offers good back support.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 22, 2021)

Mike,

I like the idea of starting with a few minutes every few hours but IMO you would be better off just going for a short walk or doing some bending/stretching exercises.  

YouTube has several simple workout ideas for seniors that don't require any investment other than your time.






If walking outside without some support is difficult or you tire easily a rollator might be a more practical choice.



Good luck!


----------



## Mike (May 22, 2021)

Thank you all for your advice, I would walk if I could, but
I get too exhausted when I try to, even after a few minutes,
I have to change my clothes, because I am out of condition.

I will think of your words and see, if I should heed them or if
I should buy a machine.

Mike.
P.S. I like your gentle exercise suggestions, Aunt Bea.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2021)

Don't buy til you try


----------



## horseless carriage (May 31, 2021)

Chet said:


> That looks like one hell of a boring way to get exercise.


Exactly so, what's the betting that there's thousands, if not millions, of similar qizmos around the world, bought with good intentions but are now collecting dust?
You will get as much benefit from walking up and down a flight of stairs half a dozen times and whilst that is just as boring it is a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Exactly so, what's the betting that there's thousands, if not millions, of similar qizmos around the world, bought with good intentions but are now collecting dust?
> You will get as much benefit from walking up and down a flight of stairs half a dozen times and whilst that is just as boring it is a whole lot cheaper.


The other day I decided to count just how many times I walk up my stairs... I have 15 stairs.. and divided by the amount of time I walk up & down  them, it came to 345..( 23 times up and down,)..that's just  an average day... it hurts my knee because the stairs are steep..  so I'm going to buy a treadmill... ( albeit that I'll still be going up and downstairs each day).. but I won't be relying on the stairs for exercise


----------



## horseless carriage (May 31, 2021)

There's a much more fun way to get regular exercise. I'll leave you to work it out:

Results showed that men burned 101 calories (4.2 calories per minute) on average during the 24-minute session. Women burned 69 calories (3.1 calories per minute). Mean intensity was 6.0 METS in men and 5.6 METS in women, which represents moderate intensity.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> There's a much more fun way to get regular exercise. I'll leave you to work it out:
> 
> Results showed that men burned 101 calories (4.2 calories per minute) on average during the 24-minute session. Women burned 69 calories (3.1 calories per minute). Mean intensity was 6.0 METS in men and 5.6 METS in women, which represents moderate intensity.


Good lord man... I'd have to be at it like a rabbit, .. and my husband works a 14 hour day.... ...nope the treadmill is the way to go..and I suggest you get one too @Mike


----------



## Mike (May 31, 2021)

Treadmills are very fine machines, unfortunately, hollydolly,
I am looking at the size of the place that I live in, I need fold
up machine that can be stowed in a corner!

I would like a treadmill, but a decent one is bulky and doesn't
fold for storage, that is why I am looking at the air walker.

Mike.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 18, 2021)

I had something very similar to the one shown in your video, and I really liked it a lot.  It doesn’t require you to pick up your legs to walk , and it was much easier on my knees, and also for my balance. 
Since it also exercises your arms, you get a workout with both arms and legs, and you can go as slow or as fast as you feel up to doing. 
I have poor balance, and also trouble lifting my knee very high, so this was something that was easy for me to hold on to and step upon, and the hand grips helped me to keep my balance when using it. 

While I much prefer walking outside, I worry that I could have heart problems (or just get too exhausted) and not be able to get back home again, and with an indoor machine, you can always stop and lie down when necessary. 
Some of them that they show people using in the videos show a very vigorous workout with these gliders, but it does not have to be that way, and you can walk at the pace that suits you the best. 
For me, the Gazelle Glider  was better than the treadmill that we have now; but that might not be true for everyone.


----------



## Mike (Jun 19, 2021)

I notice that the machines on offer here are made in China
and are made to Asian sizes, which tend to be smaller the
we in the "West", when I stand on an air walker, the one in
the video, my arms don't seem to move very far, I therefore
don't get the swivel at the waist, the handles need a forward
extension on them, or one that will swivel to give a similar
movement on the back stroke.

Mike.


----------



## rgp (Sep 21, 2021)

Mike said:


> Thank you all for your advice, I would walk if I could, but
> I get too exhausted when I try to, even after a few minutes,
> I have to change my clothes, because I am out of condition.
> 
> ...



Mike, You think you can do this ? as opposed to walking ?

Just a suggestion, how'bout an indoor bike with a comfortable seat ..... then when you build endurance try walking again . .......... I should talk ...... I do mostly nothing anymore myself.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 21, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> There's a much more fun way to get regular exercise. I'll leave you to work it out:
> 
> Results showed that men burned 101 calories (4.2 calories per minute) on average during the *24-minute session*. Women burned 69 calories (3.1 calories per minute). Mean intensity was 6.0 METS in men and 5.6 METS in women, which represents moderate intensity.


24 minutes?  That must include the time it takes for the ****** to kick in...

As for the exercise machines, I learned to judge them by how easy it is to hang my clothes on them.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2021)

Mike said:


> I notice that the machines on offer here are made in China
> and are made to Asian sizes, which tend to be smaller the
> we in the "West", when I stand on an air walker, the one in
> the video, my arms don't seem to move very far, I therefore
> ...


get a treadmill as I did... Mike. Only a very basic one,  you can start off walking very slowly and build up to the speed you want over time. This one I have is  a_ fold up version_ and has 2 arms so you can hold on , and not risk falling...
I don't fold it away I  have it out all the time, so I can just get on it any time of the day when I feel like it....it's got a  timer,  speedometer , calorie counter,  and distance calculator inbuilt  ..in fact it's 11pm and I've just had a 15 minute walking session...

I have this one in Red... but it's available in silver or Blue as well..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dripex-Treadmill-Under-Desk-Motorized-Bluetooth/dp/B08G51Y9D9/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=fold+away+treadmill+red&qid=1632263213&sr=8-1-spons&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFKU0RIOVRQOEhOTDAmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTA3MjAwNDQxNTU4REIySllNS0JRJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA4NjYzMzAyM1NTRzZMVEszU09OJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1


----------



## J-Kat (Sep 21, 2021)

When I went to the gym before Covid I was told that due to my bad knees to use a recumbent bike and not a treadmill.  It was explained that exercise is building and strengthening the quadricep muscles above your knees making it easier to walk for longer distances and to improve balance.  I found that to be true.  I do need to go back to the gym.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)

I've used elliptical machines when I used to go to the gym. For the ones with less smooth action, it was tiring. But I think what you're talking about is a bit different and probably easier to manage. It looks like something that would be fun to use. Just don't do what so many do...buy an exercise machine then hardly ever use it.    If you get one...best to you in using it and keep us posted.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 23, 2021)

Some of us could not use a glider like the one pictured, either, because it does require and tax both the arms and legs....which of course, is great if you are able;

but does not work for some , even though it seems like it would be great to use when we cannot pick up our legs, as was described. 

If you get it, *and* _*can*_ use it, then even very short sessions, spaced out, *are* better than not using it at all.


----------



## Della (Sep 27, 2021)

I think that glider looks like a torture machine for the lower back.

Before I messed up my leg so bad that I can't do much of anything but housework I used to use those exercise DVD's (Denise Austin, Richard Simmons) and I really liked not having to worry about the weather or drive to a gym.  It was right there in the living room and so I was able to make it a six day a week habit.

Leslie Sansone is very gentle, starts easily, and of course you can stop and rest if you need to or spread it out.  I find these things less lonely, the instructors start to seem like friends and, just like my friends, they do seem to repeat themselves a lot.

Leslie


----------

